# 2009 TX Haunters Dinner



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't know much about this event other than I missed it last year

2009 TX haunters dinner july 25th at TERRORPLEX
Their website hasn't been updated yet but here's the link http://texashaunters.com/


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I imagine it is open to members only.

Didn't know that existed.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Haunted Bayou said:


> I imagine it is open to members only.
> 
> Didn't know that existed.


Well I'm not a member, but was invited (verbally by a professional haunter) to attend. I'll try and get more info.


----------

